# T/C .17 mach II



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I was at the gunshop today and found a very clean, used T/C model R-55 .17 mach II mounted with a Burris scope (my favorite) at a really good price. I couldn't pass it up so I'll be picking it up in ten days. I've heard that they are really accurate for an autoloader but I was wondering if any of you guys have put in any range time behind one of these rigs. How did they shoot and roughly how does it stack up againced the HMR as far as accuracy and killing power on small varmints?


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

well id say considering the good effective range of the Mach 2 that the accuracy will be fine just gotta find the right brand of ammo.but as far as stackin up to hmr with the same bullet the mach 2 is starting out around 400-500 fps slower so its not going to reach out like the hmr but inside 100 yards there really wont be that much difference although the Mach 2 hits at 100 yards like the hmr hits a approx 160-170 yards. But all in all the performance on small game is good as long as you stay in the limits of your rifle/cartridge and by the way living in california must suck for a gun owner, I FEEL FOR YOU.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

squirrelshooter97 said:


> ........ and by the way living in california must suck for a gun owner, I FEEL FOR YOU.


Tell me about it! Crappy ten day waiting period! If I wanted to commit a crime with a firearm I could just use one of the many that I already own, so what good is the 10 day period? This is what happens when stupid city folks make laws. To bad they don't teach common sence in school.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The HMR is IMO a better round because of the increased velocity and whatnot but I'd say you'll probably be really happy with it. And if you don't like it, you could keep the nice scope and sell the gun! I doubt you'll want to sell it, though. .17's are fun little guns to shoot.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've never had any experience with the T/C, but I love my 17M2's. Both of them. Out to 100 yards they are purely lethal on varmints. :sniper: And both of mine will put 3 bullets in a ragged hole at 50 yards.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

It's finally home!















I could only shoot at 50yds because it was a bit windy today but I was still happy. The flier was the first shot from a clean barrel, the other five rounds went right where they were supposed to go. 







And here was the first victim. :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just picked one up in 22LR, waiting on the scope bases. Far & away the best built & highest quality rimfire I've ever owned. Hope it prints as well as your's...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That is a perty gun. I've seen some with the grain like that and didn't like them but that one is pretty nice looking.


----------

